# [Krakow] nightstyle



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been there! Lovely city! It surprised me a lot!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you have snowy pics I want to see Krakow when its snowing and covered in snow


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

No, but here are some...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32653036&postcount=996
(by Sponsor)


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

RaKLeZ said:


>


Awesome lovely photo indeed


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Copernicus*












*---*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice! Krakow has some very impressive looking areas.


----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

Your photos are great, I invite you with your camera to Torun


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

rakim said:


> Your photos are great, I invite you with your camera to Torun


Thx, I will think about it.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Such cozy medieval charm. Thanks, I miss it.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice and charming city.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Florianska street at 11am*











*at 11pm*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## plcmat (Jan 16, 2008)

RaKLeZ said:


> *Welcome to Krakow...*
> 
> *Main Railway station*


All of these shots are spectacular.

I think I remember this train station from The Amazing Race.


----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

:eek2: WOW :cheers: Fantastyczne! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice shots!!! :cheers2:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Taken yesterday...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

Hurra! Nareszcie nowe zdjęcia :banana:
Chyba nie muszę mówić, że świetne


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. America said:


> Hurra! Nareszcie nowe zdjęcia :banana:
> Chyba nie muszę mówić, że świetne


Thx, but please write in English.


----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ OK. Great photos, of course


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

^^
Great city.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

It's amazing. Even for someone who knows this city very good


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great Night-Shots!


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude you've got some photo skills


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

^^
Thx

Some classic 50mm shots.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## kmotrzak (Dec 17, 2007)

i've got to admit that you can use your camer properly  especially when it comes to those made by night.
anyway, try to keep the camera straight. Some towers looks like going to collapse (for ex. first picture in #85) 
Thanks for a great job man


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah this pictures are all to familiar awesome job Krakow at night is just amazing.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I love Krakow. I'm planning to go there this June/July, so I was hoping someone who lives there can help me with something. Is the construction/renovation of the Rynek Glowny and Sukiennice supposed to be finished by this summer?


----------



## taleks (May 3, 2008)

Renovation of Sukiennice is supposed to be finished in June. Maybe you should consider visiting Kraków in July? In this month there are less tourists than in June. And don't forget to vistit other sights. Kraków is not only Stare Miasto (Old Town) and Kazimierz (Jewish distict).


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

taleks said:


> Renovation of Sukiennice is supposed to be finished in June. Maybe you should consider visiting Kraków in July? In this month there are less tourists than in June. And don't forget to vistit other sights. Kraków is not only Stare Miasto (Old Town) and Kazimierz (Jewish distict).


I was there last year in June and only stayed one night because I didn't book a hostel ahead of time. Apparently all the hostels were booked up because of a free concert or something. I don't remember the Stare Miasto being _overly_ packed with tourists. This year I will be there for 3 days, so I hope to see more of the city, which looks so amazing in pictures. I just hope to get less rain...  Thanks for the info taleks. :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.
It's time for some day shots...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pics, but I especially like your photography.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice night-shots!


----------

